# Updated Statium news/ponderings



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The city has come to terms with a new stadium deal, committed to opening November, 2005

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/charlotte/news/breaking_news/4987633.htm 



> McCarley said the key element in the negotiations was Johnson's accepting the risk of paying up to $2 million annually in Mecklenburg County property taxes on the new arena. McCarley contends that under state law, the city-owned, team-managed arena won't generally be taxable. But Johnson had to accept the risk that McCarley is right, to complete Monday's deal.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Last week the Charlotte Observer reported as follows:

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/charlotte/sports/4949448.htm 

The Charlotte Checkers hockey team wants to play some games at the new uptown arena.



> "All the additional events you can get in that building, all of them go to the bottom line," Ganis said. "Your fixed (arena) costs are your big costs, so it doesn't increase your costs much at all to open the building. And typically, you'll get some or all of the concessions and parking revenue (when a minor- league team is in your building)."


----------

